# apple TV3 passerelle multimedia?



## panany (6 Décembre 2012)

bonjour tout le monde 

je voudrais avoir quelque renseignement sur "la bête" 


pour faire simple je n y connais rien niveau ordinateur....

j ai un macbook air 2012...

je voulais m acheté une passerelle multimédia pour lire notamment les mkv 720p et 1080p que je me télécharge ( je sais je suis un méchant lol )

donc c est possible de brancher un disque dur externe sur cette box et de lire ces fichiers la???
la box peut elle lire beaucoup de format...?
est t elle simple d utilisation?

voila j espere qu une personne qui l utilise pourra m en dire plus merci d avance


----------



## Arlequin (6 Décembre 2012)

panany a dit:


> bonjour tout le monde



Hello



panany a dit:


> c est possible de brancher un disque dur externe sur cette box



non



panany a dit:


> et de lire ces fichiers la???



non

seuls les fichiers vidéos dans iTunes sont exploitables, et tu dois avoir un ordi allumé avec iTunes ouvert



panany a dit:


> la box peut elle lire beaucoup de format...?



non, donc



panany a dit:


> est t elle simple d utilisation?



oui


Mon avis: rien ne vaut un bon mediacenter, que ce soit logiciel (xbmc par ex.) sur un ordi dédié, ou via un lecteur multimédia (popocrn-hour et autres).

Perso j'ai acheté l'Apple Tv (branchée sur TV et ampli) pour pouvoir facilement lui envoyer de la musique (depuis mon mac/ipad/iphone) et aussi des photos quand Tata Jacqueline vient à la maison et demande à voir les photos des ptits nenfants. 

voilou

Bonne journée


----------



## panany (6 Décembre 2012)

en fait c est de la "merde" quoi... mdr

putain j y connais rien en passerelle multimédia...c est surtout que je comprend pas pk certaines sont trop chers et d autre a 40 euros y a une disparités des prix impressionnante


----------



## Arlequin (6 Décembre 2012)

de la merde ? non, pas vraiment. Elle fait simplement et rapidement ce pour quoi elle a été prévue. 

Les applis youtube et vimeo sont sympa
Les bandes annonces sont de très bonne qualité
D'autres gadgets aussi, mais je n'en ai pas l'utilité.

Il y a moyen de la hacker, mais ce n'est pas mon rayon.

tu as vraiment besoin d'une passerelle ? 

passeque bon un DD multimédia, ça ne coute pas trop cher


----------



## panany (6 Décembre 2012)

ques t appel pas trop chers j ai vu un dd multimedia hD ca vaut plutot chers non ? :/


----------



## Arlequin (6 Décembre 2012)

+/- 150 euros avec 1To

par rapport à l'Apple Tv, c'est intéressant

Mais à nouveau: tout dépend de l'usage

J'ai les deux: 
Apple Tv: photo vers TV et musique vers ampli
DD multimédia: Vidéothèque vers projo


----------



## panany (6 Décembre 2012)

tu sais ou je peu trouver de bon prix?


----------



## Arlequin (6 Décembre 2012)

et ho, il est marqué pages jaunes là  ? 



Je suis en Gelbique, et le dernier acheté venait de chez Mediam*rkt


----------



## panany (6 Décembre 2012)

ce qui est bizare pour les passerelle ca va de 50 a 200 eurps :/


----------



## Arlequin (6 Décembre 2012)

je ne connais pas trop

je suppose que cela dépend de la marque, de la connectique, de la capacité à transcoder à la volée, etc .


----------



## Bombigolo (6 Décembre 2012)

Tu peux aussi mettre un DD directement sur la box de ton Fai , la pluspart ont un "mediacenter" integré .
Apres , faut voir selon le format de tes films , certains passent , d'autres non &#8230;


----------

